# '99 Volkswagen Passat GLX Timing Belt



## TzeHorng (Jun 9, 2010)

I just bought a '99 Volkswagen Passat GLX with 129k miles. From its record, the timing belt hasn't been changed since it was 80k miles. My friend adviced me to change the timing belt, water pump, and thermostat immediately to prevent any major problems. I was wondering how much these will cost me to change them including labor fees? Thanks!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

If you go to a dealer, $1000-1300. A reputable independent will cost $600-$1000. Doing it your self will cost about $450 if you have the tools and time.


----------



## TzeHorng (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks man, appreciate it. By the way, do you know any independent mechanic who can change the timiing belt? Thanks.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

If you were in Greensboro, NC, I know of a couple, but since you are in OK, I am not so sure.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

V6 timing belt change interval is 75K miles per the sticker on my Passat's radiator support that read "Achtung!!! Changen Der Toothed Belt at 75000 miles!" So if it was changed @ 80K miles..relax your good to 155K or so!


----------

